
Partially Stepping Down Isolation - luu
https://www.jefftk.com/p/partially-stepping-down-isolation
======
cjbprime
> Getting closer than that with people who have had COVID and tested positive
> for antibodies with a reliable test is generally ok

I haven't done the research -- but I get the impression that a positive test
result in MA, where the base rate is very low, would be more likely a false
positive than a true positive.

I suppose the false positive test varies a lot between tests too. But do
people generally know which test (and hence which false positive rate) they
received?

~~~
jefftk
(author)

The person would need to both have pretty plausibly had COVID (positive viral
test, clear symptoms during the time when COVID was widespread in their area)
and also test positive for antibodies.

